# The Daily Dog



## Coyote




----------



## waltky

Dat's a fine doggie!


----------



## Pogo

Coyote said:


> View attachment 306722 View attachment 306721



Part Husky?

I have a friend whose Husky has one brown and one blue eye, so I call her "Old Blue Eye".


----------



## MaryL

Is her left eye that wonderful sky blue color, or was it just the light?


----------



## Coyote

Pogo said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 306722 View attachment 306721
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part Husky?
> 
> I have a friend whose Husky has one brown and one blue eye, so I call her "Old Blue Eye".
Click to expand...


Nope, he's an Aussie - they also have odd eyes


----------



## Coyote

MaryL said:


> Is her left eye that wonderful sky blue color, or was it just the light?



He has one blue eye, it's like looking at Heaven


----------



## Compost

Gorgeous dog!


----------



## MaryL

He, he's beautiful.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

My two buddies...
Betsy Ross and Christopher Gadsden.


----------



## Coyote

HereWeGoAgain said:


> My two buddies...
> Betsy Ross and Christopher Gadsden.
> 
> View attachment 306733
> 
> View attachment 306734




OMG they are grown up!  Gorgeous kids


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

HereWeGoAgain said:


> My two buddies...
> Betsy Ross and Christopher Gadsden.
> 
> View attachment 306733
> 
> View attachment 306734


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Coyote said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> My two buddies...
> Betsy Ross and Christopher Gadsden.
> 
> View attachment 306733
> 
> View attachment 306734
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG they are grown up!  Gorgeous kids
Click to expand...


   If you only knew......
They've torn up two complete re sods in the backyard at this point.
   We're going to give em a year or so to mellow out before we try again.
   This is our sixth set of Boxers so we knew what to expect.....New furniture and sod is to be expected.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Coyote said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> My two buddies...
> Betsy Ross and Christopher Gadsden.
> 
> View attachment 306733
> 
> View attachment 306734
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG they are grown up!  Gorgeous kids
Click to expand...


   Yeah...The look at them on the couch arm is deceiving.
Those little shits are full of it!!!


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

beautiful dog.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

HereWeGoAgain said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> My two buddies...
> Betsy Ross and Christopher Gadsden.
> 
> View attachment 306733
> 
> View attachment 306734
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 306735
Click to expand...

brindle boxers...beautiful.


----------



## Hossfly

*My dogs.




*


----------



## Dick Foster

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> My two buddies...
> Betsy Ross and Christopher Gadsden.
> 
> View attachment 306733
> 
> View attachment 306734
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG they are grown up!  Gorgeous kids
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you only knew......
> They've torn up two complete re sods in the backyard at this point.
> We're going to give em a year or so to mellow out before we try again.
> This is our sixth set of Boxers so we knew what to expect.....New furniture and sod is to be expected.
Click to expand...


It's funny how people get hooked on specific dog breeds and nothing else will do. We're hooked on miniature schnauzers, so far only males. Maybe its typical behavior and personality traits distinctive to breeds, however each dog is very different and has their own personality, likes and dislikes.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

HereWeGoAgain said:


> My two buddies...
> Betsy Ross and Christopher Gadsden.
> 
> View attachment 306733
> 
> View attachment 306734



  It's an illusion in the pic.
The top Pooper out weighs the lower one by 30 lbs. weirdly enough.


Dick Foster said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> My two buddies...
> Betsy Ross and Christopher Gadsden.
> 
> View attachment 306733
> 
> View attachment 306734
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG they are grown up!  Gorgeous kids
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you only knew......
> They've torn up two complete re sods in the backyard at this point.
> We're going to give em a year or so to mellow out before we try again.
> This is our sixth set of Boxers so we knew what to expect.....New furniture and sod is to be expected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's funny how people get hooked on specific dog breeds and nothing else will do. We're hooked on miniature schnauzers, so far only males. Maybe its typical behavior and personality traits distinctive to breeds, however each dog is very different and has their own personality, likes and dislikes.
Click to expand...


    No doubt.
We have our last 4 Boxers in ashes on our mantle.
  As far as I'm concerned they can have a more extravagant ending than I have.
Living is for the living.....


----------



## Coyote

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> My two buddies...
> Betsy Ross and Christopher Gadsden.
> 
> View attachment 306733
> 
> View attachment 306734
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG they are grown up!  Gorgeous kids
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you only knew......
> They've torn up two complete re sods in the backyard at this point.
> We're going to give em a year or so to mellow out before we try again.
> This is our sixth set of Boxers so we knew what to expect.....New furniture and sod is to be expected.
Click to expand...


Wyatt is closing on 9 months...he has been the most destructive adolescent I can remember and a total kleptomaniac.  When he gets an idea in his head - he doesn't let go of it easily.

When I'm cleaning the house, I use those swiller dusters - he loves them. He steals them, pulls off the duster part and shreds it.  He follows me around the house angling for a chance to snatch it.  I went through 4 of those things in one day.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> My two buddies...
> Betsy Ross and Christopher Gadsden.
> 
> View attachment 306733
> 
> View attachment 306734
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 306735
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> brindle boxers...beautiful.
Click to expand...


   I've had Boxers since I was 4 years old,I'm 54 now and still love em!
My first two were picked by my parents. After that it was up to me. The Wife said She wouldnt love the pup I picked.....right up until it ran up to her lap and started snoozing.....it was over after that.
     She's held my hand and heart while my last two Boxers ended up in my lap while they died.


----------



## Coyote

Daily Dog....in the beginning God called him Blue Boy...before we knew he had a blue eye.


----------



## Coyote

P.S. 

Ever wonder why Dog so easily morph to God?

Post your pictures!


----------



## Coyote

Coyote said:


> P.S.
> 
> Ever wonder why Dog so easily morph to God?
> 
> Post your pictures!




I'm glad you agree skye 

They are special aren't they?


----------



## Coyote

skye 

Do you have furry critters?


----------



## skye

Coyote said:


> skye
> 
> Do you have furry critters?



I certainly do!


----------



## Coyote

skye said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> skye
> 
> Do you have furry critters?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I certainly do!
Click to expand...


Cool   Post them if you will?  Our critters are so much more than politics!


----------



## Coyote

The Blue Demon aka blue boy per his collar color aka Wyatt aka "Outlaw Blues"...


----------



## skye

Coyote said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> skye
> 
> Do you have furry critters?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I certainly do!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cool   Post them if you will?  Our critters are so much more than politics!
Click to expand...



He is gone he was the sweetest thing


----------



## skye

Now I have a cat, for the first time in my life.....I love him dearly too....I have posted several pics of him....he is also a sweet thang!


----------



## Coyote

skye said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> skye
> 
> Do you have furry critters?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I certainly do!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cool   Post them if you will?  Our critters are so much more than politics!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He is gone he was the sweetest thing
Click to expand...


Adorable!  Bichon?


----------



## skye

Coyote said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> skye
> 
> Do you have furry critters?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I certainly do!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cool   Post them if you will?  Our critters are so much more than politics!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He is gone he was the sweetest thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Adorable!  Bichon?
Click to expand...



Absolutely! he  was a Bichon Frise, very loving little dogs! he loved chicken wings, he ate them raw, oh my, how he play with them before eating them, it was a joy to observe! I miss him


----------



## mudwhistle

Pogo said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 306722 View attachment 306721
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part Husky?
> 
> I have a friend whose Husky has one brown and one blue eye, so I call her "Old Blue Eye".
Click to expand...

Mine has one blue eye and one brown eye....I call him "Rambo".


----------



## Coyote

skye said:


> Now I have a cat, for the first time in my life.....I love him dearly too....I have posted several pics of him....he is also a sweet thang!




I have two cats too - black and white dudes.  One was the cat our local humane society  had when I went to temperament test dogs - he was sooo chill with dogs I though he could be introduced in to my household (I used have cats, but when the last one went, we had years before another) - and it worked. I love my Baxter!  The other, Sylvester came to us when my fil retired from veterinary practice and let everything go, including the animals. Syl was the office cat, so we took him in. 





Sylvester






Andi (dog) and Baxter (cat)





Baxter...he adopted my old lady Hazel


----------



## Coyote

skye said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> skye
> 
> Do you have furry critters?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I certainly do!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cool   Post them if you will?  Our critters are so much more than politics!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He is gone he was the sweetest thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Adorable!  Bichon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely! he  was a Bichon Frise, very loving little dogs! he loved chicken wings, he ate them raw, oh my, how he play with them before eating them, it was a joy to observe! I miss him
Click to expand...


I have had them in my classes and they are such sweet joyful dogs!


----------



## skye

Coyote said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have a cat, for the first time in my life.....I love him dearly too....I have posted several pics of him....he is also a sweet thang!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have two cats too - black and white dudes.  One was the cat our local humane society  had when I went to temperament test dogs - he was sooo chill with dogs I though he could be introduced in to my household (I used have cats, but when the last one went, we had years before another) - and it worked. I love my Baxter!  The other, Sylvester came to us when my fil retired from veterinary practice and let everything go, including the animals. Syl was the office cat, so we took him in.
> 
> View attachment 306912
> 
> Sylvester
> 
> 
> View attachment 306914
> 
> Andi (dog) and Baxter (cat)
> 
> View attachment 306915
> 
> Baxter...he adopted my old lady Hazel
Click to expand...


They are beautiful!


----------



## Coyote

mudwhistle said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 306722 View attachment 306721
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part Husky?
> 
> I have a friend whose Husky has one brown and one blue eye, so I call her "Old Blue Eye".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mine has one blue eye and one brown eye....I call him "Rambo".
Click to expand...


Lovely - now he looks part husky?


----------



## mudwhistle

Coyote said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 306722 View attachment 306721
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part Husky?
> 
> I have a friend whose Husky has one brown and one blue eye, so I call her "Old Blue Eye".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mine has one blue eye and one brown eye....I call him "Rambo".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lovely - now he looks part husky?
Click to expand...

Not sure...He's got the pointed ears of a Husky....and he's thick about 80lbs....curled tail....but he's got the colors of a Doberman.


----------



## Coyote

mudwhistle said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 306722 View attachment 306721
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part Husky?
> 
> I have a friend whose Husky has one brown and one blue eye, so I call her "Old Blue Eye".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mine has one blue eye and one brown eye....I call him "Rambo".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lovely - now he looks part husky?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure...He's got the pointed ears of a Husky....and he's thick about 80lbs....curled tail....but he's got the colors of a Doberman.
Click to expand...


It's always a guessing game - he is stunning and looks like a lot of fun


----------



## mudwhistle

Coyote said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 306722 View attachment 306721
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part Husky?
> 
> I have a friend whose Husky has one brown and one blue eye, so I call her "Old Blue Eye".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mine has one blue eye and one brown eye....I call him "Rambo".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lovely - now he looks part husky?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure...He's got the pointed ears of a Husky....and he's thick about 80lbs....curled tail....but he's got the colors of a Doberman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's always a guessing game - he is stunning and looks like a lot of fun
Click to expand...

I posted a better pick.


----------



## Coyote

mudwhistle said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Part Husky?
> 
> I have a friend whose Husky has one brown and one blue eye, so I call her "Old Blue Eye".
> 
> 
> 
> Mine has one blue eye and one brown eye....I call him "Rambo".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lovely - now he looks part husky?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure...He's got the pointed ears of a Husky....and he's thick about 80lbs....curled tail....but he's got the colors of a Doberman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's always a guessing game - he is stunning and looks like a lot of fun
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted a better pick.
Click to expand...


I say husky for sure...what else?   hmmm....but he's a stunner Mudwhistle


----------



## mudwhistle

Coyote said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 306722 View attachment 306721
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part Husky?
> 
> I have a friend whose Husky has one brown and one blue eye, so I call her "Old Blue Eye".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mine has one blue eye and one brown eye....I call him "Rambo".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lovely - now he looks part husky?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure...He's got the pointed ears of a Husky....and he's thick about 80lbs....curled tail....but he's got the colors of a Doberman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's always a guessing game - he is stunning and looks like a lot of fun
Click to expand...

He understands English pretty well. 
Can smell if I have a treat for him before I get in the door.
And hears everything going on outside. 
Hell of a watchdog.


----------



## Coyote

mudwhistle said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Part Husky?
> 
> I have a friend whose Husky has one brown and one blue eye, so I call her "Old Blue Eye".
> 
> 
> 
> Mine has one blue eye and one brown eye....I call him "Rambo".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lovely - now he looks part husky?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure...He's got the pointed ears of a Husky....and he's thick about 80lbs....curled tail....but he's got the colors of a Doberman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's always a guessing game - he is stunning and looks like a lot of fun
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He understands English pretty well.
> Can smell if I have a treat for him before I get in the door.
> And hears everything going on outside.
> Hell of a watchdog.
Click to expand...


My guys are like that...thing is...they think squirrel patrol is analogous to intruder alert


----------



## Coyote

I'll take a dog or cat over a human most anytime.  Post yer Daily Dog updates!


----------



## mudwhistle

Coyote said:


> I'll take a dog or cat over a human most anytime.  Post yer Daily Dog updates!


I have 5 cats.....Velcro....Hobbs...Max...Sam....and Bob...and only one of them is a boy.
Hobbs is the biggest...female....Hemingway Coon.....6 toes.


----------



## Coyote

mudwhistle said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take a dog or cat over a human most anytime.  Post yer Daily Dog updates!
> 
> 
> 
> I have 5 cats.....Velcro....Hobbs...Max...Sam....and Bob...and only one of them is a boy.
> Hobbs is the biggest...female....Hemingway Coon.....6 toes.
Click to expand...


Cool..I just have two now (caveat is coexistence with dogs) but, my Mom has had Main Coons. She recently lost her old boy and is in the process of adopting a new kitten!\
I love cats and dogs...


----------



## mudwhistle

Coyote said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take a dog or cat over a human most anytime.  Post yer Daily Dog updates!
> 
> 
> 
> I have 5 cats.....Velcro....Hobbs...Max...Sam....and Bob...and only one of them is a boy.
> Hobbs is the biggest...female....Hemingway Coon.....6 toes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cool..I just have two now (caveat is coexistence with dogs) but, my Mom has had Main Coons. She recently lost her old boy and is in the process of adopting a new kitten!\
> I love cats and dogs...
Click to expand...

I prefer cats...especially females...but I've had my share of males.
None of them sleep with Rambo...but Sam sleeps with me every night...in my arm. Sam and Bob like to play with Rambo.
Velcro hates everyone except me.....and she barely tolerates me.
My Siamese, Maxine..she's a bit skittish because Hobbs and Bob pick on her.


----------



## Terence Millar

This is why I am a cat lover.

Garfield by Jim Davis for January 19, 2020 | GoComics.com


----------



## mudwhistle

Coyote said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take a dog or cat over a human most anytime.  Post yer Daily Dog updates!
> 
> 
> 
> I have 5 cats.....Velcro....Hobbs...Max...Sam....and Bob...and only one of them is a boy.
> Hobbs is the biggest...female....Hemingway Coon.....6 toes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cool..I just have two now (caveat is coexistence with dogs) but, my Mom has had Main Coons. She recently lost her old boy and is in the process of adopting a new kitten!\
> I love cats and dogs...
Click to expand...


----------



## Shawnee_b

Had an Aussie, Blue heeler, wonderful dog. Gone since 2004. Have Chinese Crested now, one is 16 this month, other had to be put down (Gray one). Strokes.


----------



## OldLady

Coyote said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> My two buddies...
> Betsy Ross and Christopher Gadsden.
> 
> View attachment 306733
> 
> View attachment 306734
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG they are grown up!  Gorgeous kids
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you only knew......
> They've torn up two complete re sods in the backyard at this point.
> We're going to give em a year or so to mellow out before we try again.
> This is our sixth set of Boxers so we knew what to expect.....New furniture and sod is to be expected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wyatt is closing on 9 months...he has been the most destructive adolescent I can remember and a total kleptomaniac.  When he gets an idea in his head - he doesn't let go of it easily.
> 
> When I'm cleaning the house, I use those swiller dusters - he loves them. He steals them, pulls off the duster part and shreds it.  He follows me around the house angling for a chance to snatch it.  I went through 4 of those things in one day.
Click to expand...

Well, you certainly know what to put in his Christmas stocking, don't you?
An Aussie is a type of shepherd, isn't it?  He needs more to do, Coyote.  You know anyone with a sheep farm near you?


----------



## Shawnee_b

OldLady said:


> Well, you certainly know what to put in his Christmas stocking, don't you?
> An Aussie is a type of shepherd, isn't it?  He needs more to do, Coyote.  You know anyone with a sheep farm near you?



If an Aussie doesn't have cattle, sheep it will herd people! Mine would pin weak souls against the wall and keep them there, Snarl and bite ankles (had no teeth, ate rocks) I laughed so hard couldn't even correct her.


----------



## Coyote

OldLady said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> My two buddies...
> Betsy Ross and Christopher Gadsden.
> 
> View attachment 306733
> 
> View attachment 306734
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG they are grown up!  Gorgeous kids
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you only knew......
> They've torn up two complete re sods in the backyard at this point.
> We're going to give em a year or so to mellow out before we try again.
> This is our sixth set of Boxers so we knew what to expect.....New furniture and sod is to be expected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wyatt is closing on 9 months...he has been the most destructive adolescent I can remember and a total kleptomaniac.  When he gets an idea in his head - he doesn't let go of it easily.
> 
> When I'm cleaning the house, I use those swiller dusters - he loves them. He steals them, pulls off the duster part and shreds it.  He follows me around the house angling for a chance to snatch it.  I went through 4 of those things in one day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you certainly know what to put in his Christmas stocking, don't you?
> An Aussie is a type of shepherd, isn't it?  He needs more to do, Coyote.  You know anyone with a sheep farm near you?
Click to expand...

Alas not near enough, but this summer I hope to start him where I used to take his father for lessons.  It is about 2.5 hrs but a lovely drive


----------



## Coyote

Shawnee_b said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you certainly know what to put in his Christmas stocking, don't you?
> An Aussie is a type of shepherd, isn't it?  He needs more to do, Coyote.  You know anyone with a sheep farm near you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If an Aussie doesn't have cattle, sheep it will herd people! Mine would pin weak souls against the wall and keep them there, Snarl and bite ankles (had no teeth, ate rocks) I laughed so hard couldn't even correct her.
Click to expand...

Boy is that familiar! My first Aussie was like that, only she was a stealth nipper, she skulk behind and nip them in the butt!


----------



## Coyote

Shawnee_b said:


> Had an Aussie, Blue heeler, wonderful dog. Gone since 2004. Have Chinese Crested now, one is 16 this month, other had to be put down (Gray one). Strokes.


16, wow!  That is a good life . Lovely dogs . I have a friend who does agility with Crested’s, they are athletic!


----------



## Coyote

This is Wyatt’s father, Cowboy.  We worked both sheep and cattle with him, I am hoping Wyatt has talent there as well


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

Coyote said:


> View attachment 306722 View attachment 306721





 
My 13-year-old Blue Healer, Cinder. The ladies love him.


----------



## OldLady

Coyote said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> My two buddies...
> Betsy Ross and Christopher Gadsden.
> 
> View attachment 306733
> 
> View attachment 306734
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG they are grown up!  Gorgeous kids
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you only knew......
> They've torn up two complete re sods in the backyard at this point.
> We're going to give em a year or so to mellow out before we try again.
> This is our sixth set of Boxers so we knew what to expect.....New furniture and sod is to be expected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wyatt is closing on 9 months...he has been the most destructive adolescent I can remember and a total kleptomaniac.  When he gets an idea in his head - he doesn't let go of it easily.
> 
> When I'm cleaning the house, I use those swiller dusters - he loves them. He steals them, pulls off the duster part and shreds it.  He follows me around the house angling for a chance to snatch it.  I went through 4 of those things in one day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you certainly know what to put in his Christmas stocking, don't you?
> An Aussie is a type of shepherd, isn't it?  He needs more to do, Coyote.  You know anyone with a sheep farm near you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Alas not near enough, but this summer I hope to start him where I used to take his father for lessons.  It is about 2.5 hrs but a lovely drive
Click to expand...

That's Aussie love!  You're a dedicated human, Coyote.


----------



## OldLady

Coyote said:


> This is Wyatt’s father, Cowboy.  We worked both sheep and cattle with him, I am hoping Wyatt has talent there as well
> 
> View attachment 308611


When I go to the county fairs, I always watch the sheepherding trials.  Those dogs are awesome.


----------



## Terence Millar

My two cats, a male and a female, know two phrases, "Who wants wet food (canned food)", and "Who wants wants crazy stuff (Cat Nip)."

They get all fired up.


----------



## OldLady

Terence Millar said:


> My two cats, a male and a female, know two phrases, "Who wants wet food (canned food)", and "Who wants wants crazy stuff (Cat Nip)."
> 
> They get all fired up.


lol  I believe you, too.


----------



## williepete

Olivia.


----------



## Terence Millar

OldLady said:


> Terence Millar said:
> 
> 
> 
> My two cats, a male and a female, know two phrases, "Who wants wet food (canned food)", and "Who wants wants crazy stuff (Cat Nip)."
> 
> They get all fired up.
> 
> 
> 
> lol  I believe you, too.
Click to expand...

Thanks, and they also know how to play up to me, in a very quiet way.


----------



## Coyote

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 306722 View attachment 306721
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 308653
> My 13-year-old Blue Healer, Cinder. The ladies love him.
Click to expand...

What a sweet old face


----------



## Coyote

williepete said:


> Olivia.
> 
> 
> View attachment 308733


She is giving you a look that is too funny


----------



## Shawnee_b

Coyote said:


> Boy is that familiar! My first Aussie was like that, only she was a stealth nipper, she skulk behind and nip them in the butt!



Oh all kinds of tricks. Sit there real pretty till someone pet her and grab their hand.


----------



## Shawnee_b

Coyote said:


> Shawnee_b said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had an Aussie, Blue heeler, wonderful dog. Gone since 2004. Have Chinese Crested now, one is 16 this month, other had to be put down (Gray one). Strokes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16, wow!  That is a good life . Lovely dogs . I have a friend who does agility with Crested’s, they are athletic!
Click to expand...


Yes, very and so smart. Little boy doing great for 16. Can't jump on the bed anymore though, spring is worn.


----------



## OldLady

Shawnee_b said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shawnee_b said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had an Aussie, Blue heeler, wonderful dog. Gone since 2004. Have Chinese Crested now, one is 16 this month, other had to be put down (Gray one). Strokes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16, wow!  That is a good life . Lovely dogs . I have a friend who does agility with Crested’s, they are athletic!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, very and so smart. Little boy doing great for 16. Can't jump on the bed anymore though, spring is worn.
Click to expand...

Have you built him a ramp yet?  Step up, Shawnee.


----------



## Shawnee_b

OldLady said:


> Shawnee_b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shawnee_b said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had an Aussie, Blue heeler, wonderful dog. Gone since 2004. Have Chinese Crested now, one is 16 this month, other had to be put down (Gray one). Strokes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16, wow!  That is a good life . Lovely dogs . I have a friend who does agility with Crested’s, they are athletic!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, very and so smart. Little boy doing great for 16. Can't jump on the bed anymore though, spring is worn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you built him a ramp yet?  Step up, Shawnee.
Click to expand...


A hope chest helped a while. Now I just pick him up and down.


----------



## evenflow1969

Coyote said:


> View attachment 306722 View attachment 306721


ya,wish I could post one of my dog. She got it in the seperation and have not seen him in three years. Gotta love marriage.


----------



## Coyote

evenflow1969 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 306722 View attachment 306721
> 
> 
> 
> ya,wish I could post one of my dog. She got it in the seperation and have not seen him in three years. Gotta love marriage.
Click to expand...

Damn


----------



## Coyote

Today's Dog...is welcoming in Spring, where there is just a hint of green, and chorus' of competing frogs lie next crystalline ice stretching over water.  And the river runs high.

Andi says "Let's run!"


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Natural Citizen

My Turkish Kangal when he was just a little feller...











But he's bigger now...


----------



## Coyote

Natural Citizen said:


> My Turkish Kangal when he was just a little feller...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But he's bigger now...



He is gorgeous!  They are a livestock guardian breed aren't they?  How big is he now?


----------



## Natural Citizen

Coyote said:


> He is gorgeous!  They are a livestock guardian breed aren't they?  How big is he now?



Thank You. Yeah, they're livestock guardians. All of my dogs have always been Schutzhund trained, though. Don't have any livestock to guard. I think he's around 105 lbs, now. He's solid, too. I feed him that Honest Kitchen stuff. He seems to like it.


----------



## Coyote

Natural Citizen said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is gorgeous!  They are a livestock guardian breed aren't they?  How big is he now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You. Yeah, they're livestock guardians. All of my dogs have always been Schutzhund trained, though. Don't have any livestock to guard. I think he's around 105 lbs, now. He's solid, too. I feed him that Honest Kitchen stuff. He seems to like it.
Click to expand...


Is he Schutzhund trained?  That would not be a breed I would expect in that, but I know people do it with a lot of different breeds these days


----------



## Natural Citizen

Coyote said:


> Is he Schutzhund trained?  That would not be a breed I would expect in that, but I know people do it with a lot of different breeds these days



To a certain extent. Enough to keep him under control and outta trouble. I didn't go beyond basic training with him after his first year. They're just way too independent a breed. Which I guess you likely know.


----------



## Coyote

Natural Citizen said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is he Schutzhund trained?  That would not be a breed I would expect in that, but I know people do it with a lot of different breeds these days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To a certain extent. Enough to keep him under control and outta trouble. I didn't go beyond basic training with him after his first year. They're just way too independent a breed. Which I guess you likely know.
Click to expand...


That's kind of what I thought since LG's are bred to be able to work very independently and without much in the way of commands from humans.  They're cool dogs


----------



## Terence Millar

Pickles


----------



## Shawnee_b

Kangals awesome.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

evenflow1969 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 306722 View attachment 306721
> 
> 
> 
> ya,wish I could post one of my dog. She got it in the seperation and have not seen him in three years. Gotta love marriage.
Click to expand...


  The Wife and I constantly argue about who gets the dogs in the event of divorce.......
We decided it would be best to stay together financially.


----------



## hjmick




----------



## hjmick




----------



## Coyote

The Daily Dog is in Quarentine.  How’s your pup handling it?

Mine are in Heaven, Mom’s home...all day!  But wait...she has to work?  What’s up with that?

so...what is a 10 month old Aussie who needs a job going to do?

Steal clothing?  
Shape it into helping Mom with the laundry


----------



## Coyote

Dogs in Quarantine


----------



## Coyote

The Daily Dog - Quarentine Edition


My Shadow...what will he do when I actually have to LEAVE to go to work again?


----------



## hjmick




----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## hjmick




----------



## Shawnee_b

Coyote said:


> I'll take a dog or cat over a human most anytime.  Post yer Daily Dog updates!



Darn right.


----------



## Shawnee_b

hjmick said:


> View attachment 311363



Look at them pappys so cute!!!


----------



## Shawnee_b

Funny how no partisan bull when it comes to pets. We aren't so different are we.

Keep this thread going every day.


----------



## Coyote

We aren’t


----------



## hjmick

Shawnee_b said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 311363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at them pappys so cute!!!
Click to expand...



Those are my boys, half brothers, Jake and Elwood.


----------



## Shawnee_b

Coyote said:


> We aren’t



Gives us hope. We argue politics upstairs but in the end it's like siblings arguing about a toy.


----------



## Shawnee_b

hjmick said:


> Those are my boys, half brothers, Jake and Elwood.



Damn cute. Buddy had 4 pappys, they could come visit my 2 Cresteds, eat what they ate (home prepared, homebrew cookies) Then play outside. They had so much fun having company. Run around in 50 foot circles speed of light, go nutz.

2 kinds Pappys right? Ears the diff. Think his were both kinds.


----------



## Shawnee_b

brewE66 said:


> Hello,
> They are so healthy! Which food do you feed them?
> And How much food is good at a time?


 Me? I boil chicken, broth good too and always out some on. Chicken, some mashed sweet potatoe and either brocolli, caulif or brussels (mostly) 2X a day, small 7" plate. One boy made 13 1/2 my little Bo-wu 16 1/2 now. Get a snack when we eat too. I also make their cookies, most organic. Can give recipe if you want.


----------



## hjmick




----------



## hjmick




----------



## Ropey

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

My dogs would have eaten it.




Ropey said:


> View attachment 385828


----------



## Ropey

HereWeGoAgain said:


> My dogs would have eaten it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 385828
Click to expand...

That was indeed a gentle pooch.





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ropey

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------

